# Latest Project: Calstar 660XH



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Since there are a bunch of posts in the rodbuilding forum on new rods, I thought I'd put in my latest. This is a rod that I built for a good friend for grouper, deep water snapper, and heavy bottom fishing. It's built in a general standup type pattern, with the butt end length fitted to the comfort level of my friend. 

Blank: Calstar 660XH
Guides: Fuji Turbos
Tip: Fuji Concept 
Reel Seat: Fuji DPSM 24
Grips: Custom shaped EVA
Thread: Gudebrod "A" in white, royal blue and metallic gold
Finish: Flex Coat Lite, 3 coats.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Very nice work.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*cracking job*

there CT, I can tell you been at this game awhile.

Excellent thread and finish work !!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

No doubt. Very nice threadwork. Looks great. :fishing:


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

very nice


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

great looking rod


----------

